# Good Songs by Non-famous Bands



## adamjohnson (Apr 26, 2017)

Please post and discuss, if you wish, songs you like by non-famous bands or musicians, any genre (classical, punk, etc.).

Every once in a while I find a song by a band that doesn't seem well-known, and I think, "Hey, that's a pretty good song! Why aren't more people listening to it?" 

What is non-famous? Good question. Use your own judgment, but if I find a musician where her or his YouTube video has fewer than 1000 hits, and no wikipedia entry, I conclude "Not famous."

Here's an example of a song I like by a non-famous musician:

A Brokeheart Pro (Jeannette Kantzalis) - "Bleed On"
I was listening through Jeannette Kantzalis' songs, most of which are light and wispy, and none made an impression on me until I listened to this one. I thought, hey, that's pretty good! It has attitude and pep, but only 470 YouTube views. Then I thought of all the songs I've heard but don't like that have 13,000,000 views, and that irked me. So here you go, Jeannette Kantzalis, whoever and wherever you are, I like your song, and especially these lines: "I'm pretty sharp, so I'll cut to the quick."


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

*Easy (feat. Frøder)*
 
Carl Louis - Topic


----------



## rollangrow (May 22, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 3, 2017)

you don't hear anything like this in the main stream. so good..
Bombino: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

Covered by many, including the Dead, Bowie, 3 Dog Night, John Prine....many more.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

I've got a lot of music that I could put on here,but I don't have any idea how to do that... Help a brother out!!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got a lot of music that I could put on here,but I don't have any idea how to do that... Help a brother out!!!


Search for the song on You Tube. Copy and paste the address here. Press post reply.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 2, 2019)

Demented Are Go
Welsh psychobilly band formed in the 80's. 
They have lots of great, twisted tunes, but this is the first one I ever heard, way back when.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Forget it... I just can't figure out how to do this...      ... Anyway,somebody else put it up for me... Q Lazzarus: Goodbye Horses... Buffalo Bill and Silence of the Lambs made this famous... Look for Buffalo Bill Dance Goodbye Horses Silence of the Lambs... Or just watch the original video... You will be surprised either way!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Ive got one to knock y'all down... Party all the time by Eddie Murphy...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Soft Cell - Tainted Love


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Tom Tom Club - Genius of Love


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

How about one hit wonders??? Major Tom by Peter Schilling


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

I could go on for days... Im all over the place with this... Angel of Death,Reign of Blood, Slayer period!!!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got one to knock y'all down... Party all the time by Eddie Murphy...


 Nah. You talking Eddie tunes, ya gotta go with:


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I could go on for days... Im all over the place with this... Angel of Death,Reign of Blood, Slayer period!!!


It's supposed to be non-famous bands. Who hasn't heard of Slayer?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> It's supposed to be non-famous bands. Who hasn't heard of Slayer?


Who LISTENS TO SLAYER NOW tho??? And they're really NOT FAMOUS compared to Metallica,Sabbath,etc... Even at the height of their careers they weren't a household name... If you don't have a video on MTV,you're not famous enough... Point blank period... Good songs by non-famous bands... That's what Slayer has...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> It's supposed to be non-famous bands. Who hasn't heard of Slayer?


It's also supposed to be "good songs".


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It's also supposed to be "good songs".
> 
> View attachment 4416103


I wasnin high school when this came out,break dancing and all that so it was different from what I was used to as im sure it was for anyone first hearing them... Now THAT IS A TRASH CAN MOVIE!!!


----------



## playallnite (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Nah. You talking Eddie tunes, ya gotta go with:


Hell YEAH


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

great song, better tv show


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Craigson (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 12, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forget it... I just can't figure out how to do this...      ... Anyway,somebody else put it up for me... Q Lazzarus: Goodbye Horses... Buffalo Bill and Silence of the Lambs made this famous... Look for Buffalo Bill Dance Goodbye Horses Silence of the Lambs... Or just watch the original video... You will be surprised either way!!!


Copy and paste URL into one of these boxes and post reply.
Here's how to do it in 3 easy steps:

( URL is the address usually at top of page begins with http;//)

Rright-click the URL you want to copy.

Select 'copy' from the popup menu.

Navigate to wherever you wish to share the link, right-click then paste.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2021)

I refuse to frustrate myself with this any longer... It doesn't work for me,     thanks for trying to help though... I'm just clueless about how this works...


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

injinji said:


>


It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2021)




----------

